# Which language to learn ?



## Harshverma (Dec 3, 2013)

Hello , I am a student of Computer Science Engineering , 1st Year
I have a prior knowledge of C , C++ , HTML and CSS.
Which language should i prefer first to get better Placement after 4 Years.
Java or Python or C# or what.


----------



## arijitsinha (Dec 3, 2013)

English...


----------



## sharang.d (Dec 3, 2013)

and then Spanish

J/k.. Try to become a pro in C/C++ first. Participate in online coding competitions!

Interview-wise Java will be asked more than Python/C#


----------



## TheHumanBot (Dec 3, 2013)

Java C# Python. in order of job interviews.


----------



## Hrishi (Dec 3, 2013)

Python . Don't go for proprietary languages at first. They'll ruin life. Learn some language that explains the concept well , like C++ , Java , Python. Don't jump into C# , etc. You can learn th'm easily once you have grasp of any of the OOP concept well.

PS , learn mandarin or Japanese alongside. Lot's of scope in that.


----------



## jonathantrott469 (Mar 20, 2014)

Hey , Guys , I am Student of B.SC ( IT) , 3 Semester , I Learn C and C++ language , I am Very Confuse Because Codes is very Difficult  to Store the Memory .................Pls Suggestion...........


----------



## Desmond (Mar 20, 2014)

I am compiling a list here for interactive tutorials online. You can find some here :
*www.thinkdigit.com/forum/showthread.php?t=182192


----------



## juliastiles406 (Mar 31, 2014)

python and php.....


----------



## Neuron (Apr 1, 2014)

Definitely go for java. Learn PHP alongside as well if you can.


----------



## gopi_vbboy (Apr 1, 2014)

Just subjects  in  syllabus of  your engineering perfectly.


----------



## kunalht (Apr 8, 2014)

Learn PHP.
You can start learning from Head first books....


----------



## mituarora (Apr 24, 2014)

C# best


----------



## SaiyanGoku (Apr 24, 2014)

learn Python


----------



## Desmond (Apr 24, 2014)

I would retract what I said in another thread earlier and suggest that you learn Python. I tried it myself for a couple of weeks and my only regret is that I hadn't learned it earlier.


----------



## chriskbenito (May 16, 2014)

try to learn Andriod, it is boom in market today


----------



## Desmond (May 16, 2014)

chriskbenito said:


> try to learn Andriod, it is boom in market today



To learn Android development, you will have to learn Java first since all Android apps are basically Java programs (except the native apps, I know).


----------



## ankush28 (May 20, 2014)

All I would say is learn the most basic one first! When I started to learn programming "SCRATCH" was the first language(Okay it isn't language, actually its graphical programming suite). This helps to understand all basic principles of programming.
Recommended OCW - EdX CS50x
Then go for JAVA or C++.


----------



## spikey360 (May 21, 2014)

Whichever you feel you can express yourself best in.
But none from M$ stable, please.


----------

